# Best cordless clippers for toy poodle



## lizabultu (Nov 20, 2017)

Could you please recommend the best cordless clippers for toy poodle? She is still a 4 month old puppy. I have never groomed before, so something for a novice would also be a plus. Ideally, I would like the clippers to be quiet, not heat easily, small enough for feet and face yet of sufficient size to groom her body also. Or do I need two different clippers for that? 

What scissors do I need? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It depends. I love my bravura trimmers. Cordless quiet and very little vibration. If your tpoo has a softer more sparse poodle coat, which some tpoos have (mine did) then you can use that to clip their whole body. If your puppy develops a very thick poodle coat as an adult then you’ll need another clipper and you will continue to use the bravura for the face, feet and sanitary trim. I did a lot of research on cordless trimmers here on PF and grooming forums and the bravura is clearly the most popular but there are a few others that people love as well. Petedge has a good price on them with metal guard attachments for grooming the body. 

Tpoo Puppy feet and face for a beginner is challenging because they are small. Professionals use bravura or other clippers or trimmers, but to start you might want to buy mini trimmers which are very cheap. However they don’t cut as well, run on batteries that need constant replacement and they tend not to last long. But they are smaller, quieter and easier to clip small areas. My daughter got me a trimmer that she uses to trim her horses ears etc. I prefer the bravura but I do see the advantage to the mini trimmers if you can afford them. 

You will need a pair of sharp scissors as well, something that fits your hand comfortably.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Wahl has a Brav Mini which is very nice. It is a small cordless trimmer. You wouldn't use it for the body, just face and feet.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a small mini and found it hard to do her small feet with just my reg clipper so I also have a trimmer......I have a Wahl 5in1 cordless Chromado clipper which is like the Bravura, just is a different looking case. My trimmer is also a Wahl. Please know that all trimmers are fixed blade and usually #30 blade, so they clip very, very, close! So, in essence, I use my Chromado clipper on her body, and the trimmer on her feet ( I use the clipper on her face ) So yes it is a good idea to have both if you can!


----------



## lizabultu (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you all who replied! This forum is wonderful. I decided to order Wahl BravMini because the most important for me right now are GiGi's feet and face. Then as the need comes, I will get a Wahl Bravura. Thank you again!


----------



## Andy Harris (Jun 14, 2020)

lizabultu said:


> Thank you all who replied! This forum is wonderful. I decided to order Wahl BravMini because the most important for me right now are GiGi's feet and face. Then as the need comes, I will get a Wahl Bravura. Thank you again!


My daughter is thinking of grooming her toy poodle. How did the BravMini work out for you? Did you end up getting something bigger for the body?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Harris said:


> My daughter is thinking of grooming her toy poodle. How did the BravMini work out for you? Did you end up getting something bigger for the body?


Hello, and welcome to the forum. This thread is two years old, and I don't think this poster is active. You will get better answers to your questions by starting new threads. But to answer your question, the Bravmini is not capable of clipping the body of a dog. It really is only suitable for feet. I find it cuts too close for face which can cause irritation. For face and body you will probably want a normal Wahl Bravura and a set of steel combs (the plastic ones it comes with aren't very good).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I use the Wahl Arco or Wahl Bravura. Either one is perfect for a toy poodle.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Hello, and welcome to the forum. This thread is two years old, and I don't think this poster is active. You will get better answers to your questions by starting new threads. But to answer your question, the Bravmini is not capable of clipping the body of a dog. It really is only suitable for feet. I find it cuts too close for face which can cause irritation. For face and body you will probably want a normal Wahl Bravura and a set of steel combs (the plastic ones it comes with aren't very good).


 I agree!! I think the Bravura Mini is a #40 blade, which cuts VERY close. As a novice you have to be very careful when using a blade that cuts that close. I decided to pass on buying the Bravura Mini and stick with my Bravura 5-in-1 blade (plus the Wahl steel attachment combs which are invaluable for the body!)


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, 

Definitely not the Bravmini for a full clip. The #40 is a surgical shave, what the vets use to remove all fur before procedures.

The 5 in 1 Clipper/Trimmer will probably be the best choice for a toy. I use my 5 in 1 on my mini boys, along with the steel combs.

The Full Monty below 

Copied from another recent thread in the Grooming forum
_Below is a list of the different clipper blade numbers and lengths of cuts. Each brand of clipper blade may vary slightly in length but they all are pretty much the same.

*Dog Clipper Blade Numbers and Lengths of Cut Single Blade Detachable Clippers*
Below is a list of the clipper blade numbers and the length of coat that is left on the dog after the clip. _

_*Clipper Blade Number*__*Description of Cut*__Blade #3 or #3F __Cuts and leaves 1/2" or 13mm length of coat on the dog__Blade #4 or # 4F__Cuts and leaves approximately 3/8" or 9.5mm length of coat__Blade #5 or #5F __Cuts and leaves approximately 1/4" or 6mm length of coat__Blade #5/8 Toe Blade __Is specifically for clipping between the toes and feet__Blade #7 or #7F __Cuts and leaves approximately 1/8" or 3.2mm length of coat__Blade #7/8 Toe Blade __Is specifically for clipping between toes and feet__Blade #8 1/2 __Cuts and leaves 7/64" or 2.8mm length of coat__Blade #9 __Cuts and leaves approximately 5/64" or 2mm length of coat__Blade #10 __Cuts and leaves 1/16" or 2mm length of coat__Blade #15 __Cuts and leaves 1.2mm length of coat__Blade #30 __Cuts and leaves 0.5mm length of coat__Blade #40 & #50 __Are specifically for short surgical cuts_
_Different brands may have slightly different blade numbers however generally the lengths will be pretty much standard as the guide above.

*Recommended blade numbers for different lengths of cut for pet clipping:

Summer:* Blade number to use over the body – # 7; blade number for clipping around the anal area and underneath the dog’s hind leg area – #10.

*Winter: *Blade number to use over the body – # 4 or #5; blade number for clipping around the anal area and underneath the dog’s hind leg area – # 10.

If you use any shorter or longer over the dog’s body you may find the cut is too close to the skin and doesn’t look that nice or it is too long and it means you have to clip the dog more often to keep it tidy.

If you are doing specific breed clipping then you will need to follow the recommendations for that particular breed and it may be necessary to purchase more dog grooming equipment."_


*5 in 1 Cordless/Corded Trimmers*
Here's a screenshot of the Wahl 5 in 1 models so you can see get a quick comparison. Ignore the Arco Vet model, it's not a 5 in 1 and the blade is a #40





















In this view of the 5 in 1 the shortest setting (#40) is to the far right, the longest (#9) is to the far left. Where it sits in the photo is #15

*Combs/Guards*
Combs/Guards slip over the blade to increase the cut length on any regular size clipper/trimmer. The combs/guards come in a lot of sizes. I use a cordless 5 in 1 clipper so I can adjust the one clipper to 5 different lengths by moving a small lever to switch from #40, #30, #15, #10, and #9 without changing out the blade.

I bought the full set of steel combs since I really wasn't sure which ones I'd be using. It wasn't terribly expensive but would be cheaper to pick up 2 or 3 in different enough lengths to cover longer to shorter. It turns out I stick with the shorter 4, the 1/8" to 1/2". If you use a #30 blade, the cut with the comb will be just about exactly the measurement listed for the comb. If you have a #10 blade, add that length to the comb length for a slightly longer cut length.











This chart shows the cut length of the blades. Add the comb length to what you see here to determine how long you want his body, legs, face, feet, and tail.


















I don't go shorter than a #10 blade for face, feet and sanitary. In fact I usually go to the #9 setting but that's because I'm still learning.

I get enough dirty looks from the boys doing the groomy groomy. I want to avoid bloodshed .

I use a Wahl Motion 5 in 1 and as I get better with it, it gets better 
When using the blade alone for close grooming, face and sani, I use the longest setting, with no comb. That is the #9 setting.
When using the comb for the body I set the blade on the #30 setting and then I use the 1/4" comb for the body and switch to the 3/8" for the legs.


Here's the Oster chart with blade recommendations for various cuts











Check the comb chart posted above then check the additional chart below and decide how long you want his hair to be.

If you want pretty short for warm weather I'd get the 1/8", the #5, for body. The 1/8", #5, would take body really close and would also do for warm weather but might make legs look like poodle sticks . If you usually keep a fairly short cut, I'd consider the 1/4#, #4 comb, also. That gives you a slightly longer starting place, and is good for cooler weather.

I clip the body and the legs down to their elbows/knees all the same length then I switch to a slightly longer comb to leave the lower leg a bit fuller. That's just a personal preference but I think it balances them .


Especially for the mini's and toys having a mini size clipper is useful for the face, feet and tail.
Wahl has the BravMini, MiniArco and the MiniFigura. They're just smaller, a bit quieter and a bit less vibraty. If you think you may end up doing some of this grooming long term as maintainence in between pro grooms, it's another option to consider investing in.
Andis also has a version of a Mini,
*  Amazon.com: Wahl Professional Animal Mini Figura Pet, Dog, Cat, Horse, and Livestock Pet Trimmer Kit (#9868)  *
Find Wahl Professional Animal Mini Figura Pet, Dog, Cat, Horse, and Livestock Pet Trimmer Kit (#9868) and more at Amazon.com

www.amazon.com











The mini trimmers may come with a plastic comb




Less known but for 1/3 or less of the price, Andis has their Mini version also. I have that and use it for face and feet.

*  Andis® ProClip Ion Pet Hair Trimmer | dog Hair Clippers & Trimmers | PetSmart  *
Andis® ProClip Ion Pet Hair Trimmer at PetSmart. Shop all dog hair clippers & trimmers online


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose n poos, you always give such complete answers ! I think you deserve a medal for that !


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm blushing here (can't tell which emoji is the blushing face lol).
It makes me happy, if I can do something useful or helpful. I know it can be tmi but I believe tmi beats not enough.


----------

